# Cheap Fix for a Washing Machine?



## Terrabus (Jul 7, 2004)

I have an almost-new washing machine. I stripped the plastic threading on the hook-ups badly. Now, no hose hook-ups will fit. 

The whole piece is a large unit that costs about $70.00 to replace and is part of the pump. Is there a cheaper way? I was thinking about using mass amounts of super-glue. I already tried duct tape and pipe tape. The threading is simply too broke-up.


----------



## Labrat407 (Aug 24, 2007)

Do you have a make and model#?


----------



## cfabe (Feb 27, 2005)

Forget superglue, pipe tape, duct tape etc. What I would do is get some plastic hose adapters, the kind with a male on one end and female on the other end with a shutoff valve usually. Then use some epoxy to glue the adapters onto the stripped stubs on the washing machine. Try to get complete coverage of the area where the two plastics touch otherwise it might leak. Then connect your hoses to the adapters.


----------



## Modern Pioneer (Jun 9, 2008)

What about that putty steel? I cant think of a brandname other than QuickSteel. Gorilla glue is awsome stuff, it may work. Gureilla tape as well.

Just learn from this experience. LEFTY LOOSY, RIGHTY TIGHTY 

keep your powder dry


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

JBWeld


----------



## Modern Pioneer (Jun 9, 2008)

Thats it!! i could not for the sake of my life think of it. Thanks Danaus29!!! 

Keep your powder dry


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

Terrabus said:


> I have an almost-new washing machine. I stripped the plastic threading on the hook-ups badly. Now, no hose hook-ups will fit.
> 
> The whole piece is a large unit that costs about $70.00 to replace and is part of the pump. Is there a cheaper way? I was thinking about using mass amounts of super-glue. I already tried duct tape and pipe tape. The threading is simply too broke-up.


 find out what you need and go here to buy any part for any applience
http://www.repairclinic.com/SmartSearch/smartsearch.aspx


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

there are several brands of a 2 part epoxy for plastics. i used something called plasti-weld to fix a few items and i was impressed. i would get the adapters like another suggested and use a 2 part epoxy for plastics to repair the damaged threads.


----------



## Boss Cooker (Nov 26, 2005)

I agree with the J B Weld. They also make J B Quick. It is easy to do the repair. Lightly sand the threads on the machine, remove the dust. Mix a small amount of J B. I use a kitchen match stick to mix the stuff. Coat the damaged fitting until it is smooth. Using wide thread tape, wrap the threads tightly. Screw on the hose fitting and let the epoxy cure. When the repair is complete there will be a new water tight set of threads. 
I have used J B for twenty years. It will do all kids of great repairs.


----------



## Terrabus (Jul 7, 2004)

I was genuinely confused when duct tape didn't work.


----------



## Modern Pioneer (Jun 9, 2008)

I sealed a oil pan leak on a 88 chevy cavalier with jbweld stuff. The hole was bout dime size! Many mechanics, my dad included said it wouldnt hold. My dad is a certified ASE master mechanic, and has owned his own auto repair business for over 30 years. Guess what?? 4 years later it still holds the oil in. My friend bought itcouple years ago and has had no problems. Although i havent spoke to him in a year. Just goes to show how good the stuff was. 

what i used wasnt jbweld but something similar, a 2 part putty deal. I just mixed it in my hands, like play-dough

Keep your powder dry


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

Quick Steel Is My Favorite, They Have One For Plastic Too


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

J B held when dh used it in the throttle body on our old van. The only thing it didn't hold on was the coil that originally broke when the spark plug blew on ds's car.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Why not cut the end off the hose, warm the end up and slip it on then use a hose clamp to hold it on?


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Check out this website. It's a wholesale appliance parts distributor.

www.wsconet.com

You'll need your model number of your machine.

.


----------



## Quint (Nov 12, 2004)

Whatever your fix it might be a good idea to shut the supply off after each use and to be in the room while washing clothes. A broken washer hose will positively wreck the room it is in, any room under it and possibly next door to it. A quick google search brings us the following:

"A broken washing machine hose can leak 650 gallons of water (at an average of 70 pounds of pressure). According to some figures, washing machine hose failures result in an estimated US $100 million in damage every year."

Just be sure whatever repair you use holds water or the 70 bucks for a new fitting will seem like a drop in the bucket since (thanks to google again) the average cost of water damage from a broken washing machine hose was $6000 dollars.


----------

